
Good Office furniture – how important is it really? - richkane100
Hey all! Looking for some validation as to how important office furniture is for your startup and whether you would pay someone to design your office space?
======
Thorentis
Unless you have a ton of money, I doubt paying somebody to design your office
space will be worth it. Plenty of other more important things to focus on at
this stage.

Just make sure everybody has a comfortable chair, a desk (standing desk if you
really want), some tables and chairs separate from desks for meetings, etc. If
you've worked in offices before, most of this should be common sense. I
wouldn't worry about office design until you've grown enough to need a large
office of your own.

~~~
richkane100
Thanks! Was actually talking more about larger offices and when startups leave
shared office spaces. It seems today a lot of businesses want a cool looking
space to attract talent, but wondering if this is something they’d fork out
the money for, and if so how much per employee. I’m the founder of
www.uneebo.com that aims to solve what you said for an affordable price -
packages of office furniture essentials or if you have more money more custom
options. Feedback would be very much appreciated!

